
Ransomware What-to-Do: Best Practice - kposehn
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/b6u4m9/ransomware_what_to_do_best_practice/
======
forthehorde
Nice tips, the one with "don't reboot the system" is very useful, that's like
the first thing I would do :D

